# Serie A 2013/14



## Kurt91 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi è cominciata ufficialmente la nuova stagione del massimo campionato di basket, con Siena che batte 81 a 66 Varese nella finale di Supercoppa Italiana.


----------



## tequilad (9 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Oggi è cominciata ufficialmente la nuova stagione del massimo campionato di basket, con Siena che batte 81 a 66 Varese nella finale di Supercoppa Italiana.



Vittoria di misura....  

Varese è inguardabile finora quest'anno!


----------



## Frikez (9 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Varese è inguardabile finora quest'anno!



C'è Frates, cosa ti aspettavi?


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> C'è Frates, cosa ti aspettavi?



Va bé ma oltre a Frates sono proprio scarsa come squadra.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbé come sparare sulla croce (bianco) rossa.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Domani comincia il campionato. Chi, per voi, è la favorita per la vittoria finale?


----------



## Frikez (12 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Domani comincia il campionato. Chi, per voi, è la favorita per la vittoria finale?



Ehm la favorita è sempre quella, che puntualmente fallisce l'obiettivo


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ehm la favorita è sempre quella, che puntualmente fallisce l'obiettivo



Lo dico? Per me rivince Siena.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Per me rivince Siena.


Scaramantico?


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Scaramantico?



NI 

Cioè sulla carta i favoriti siamo noi come ogni anno. Ma rispetto allo scorso anno siamo meno forti (parlo sempre sulla carta, ma poi è il campo a parlare), abbiamo meno gente di caratura europea, siamo pressoché nuovi e abbiamo anche noi le nostre scommesse (mi riferisco alla coppia di play e ai lunghi). Siena invece mi ha impressionato in Supercoppa. Ok che giocavano contro una squadra di cadaveri e che la Supercoppa è poco più di un'amichevole estiva, però l'ho vista molto bene. Per me insieme a Milano è la favorita, con Sassari un gradino sotto.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

La Mens Sana farà l'ottavo colpaccio consecutivo.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Io che avevo detto?


----------



## Frikez (13 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## smallball (14 Ottobre 2013)

la cosa veramente brutta e' Gentile che,da nuovo capitano,si fa subito espellere. Pessimo esempio


----------



## Lollo7zar (14 Ottobre 2013)

Milano solito fail


----------



## mandraghe (14 Ottobre 2013)

L'Olimpia battuta da Bucchi...

Pure quest'anno finirà di ca.cca...


----------



## Van The Man (14 Ottobre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> la cosa veramente brutta e' Gentile che,da nuovo capitano,si fa subito espellere. Pessimo esempio



C'è da dire che, da quello che ho visto ed ho letto sulle varie partite, la gestione dei falli tecnici da parte dei grigi è stata demenziale, con sanzioni immediate ad ogni alzata di sopracciglio, oppure per i palloni toccati in seguito ad un canestro. Insomma, ovviamente vanno puniti gli eccessi ed i gesti plateali, ma questi comportamenti da killer voluti da Facchini non esistono, e rischiano di condizionare oltremodo le partite


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che, da quello che ho visto ed ho letto sulle varie partite, la gestione dei falli tecnici da parte dei grigi è stata demenziale, con sanzioni immediate ad ogni alzata di sopracciglio, oppure per i palloni toccati in seguito ad un canestro. Insomma, ovviamente vanno puniti gli eccessi ed i gesti plateali, ma questi comportamenti da killer voluti da Facchini non esistono, e rischiano di condizionare oltremodo le partite








Da notare il demenziale tecnico fischiato a Langford. L'espulsione di Gentile è per proteste e nasce dai capolavori dei grigi nell'azione finale. Banchi ordina fallo sistematico, Gentile quindi fa fallo sul portatore di palla, ma non viene sanzionato. Allora è Moss a fare fallo, ma non viene sanzionato. Giustamente fischiano fallo a Melli che manda in lunetta il brindisino per il libero supplementare. Gentile protesta e viene espulso. 

Ieri in totale 4 tecnici ed 1 espulsione nella sola Brindisi-Milano. Non sto giustificando la sconfitta di Milano, ci mancherebbe. I problemi di Milano sono ben altri e, purtroppo, sono tanti. Giudico soltanto il metro che da quest'anno hanno deciso di adottare (le prove sono i diversi tecnici "fioccati" ieri sera in diversi campi di Serie A) su dettame del peggior arbitro italiano. Il protagonista per eccellenza, che i vertici federali hanno deciso di nominare come "Responsabile degli arbitri": Fabio Facchini.


----------



## smallball (15 Ottobre 2013)

gli arbitri durante il raduno,alla presenza del CT Simone Pianigiani,hanno avuto istruzioni di avere "tolleranza zero" da parte di Facchini e ovviamente si devono adeguare


----------



## Van The Man (16 Ottobre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> gli arbitri durante il raduno,alla presenza del CT Simone Pianigiani,hanno avuto istruzioni di avere "tolleranza zero" da parte di Facchini e ovviamente si devono adeguare



Indubbiamente Small, il problema è ovviamente la norma, non il fatto che venga applicata. 4 tecnici ed 1 espulsione sono sinonimo di una corrida, quando invece è stata una partita lineare. Non è accettabile che le partite vengano disseminate di queste sanzioni


----------



## smallball (16 Ottobre 2013)

io sono il primo che propende in prima persona per il dialogo,ovviamente nei limiti del reciproco rispetto


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Milano vince il derby giocando a tratti una buona pallacanestro, soprattutto difensiva. Si vede che la squadra ha voglia. Sassari distrugge Cantù nell'ultimo quarto e vince la partita grazie ad una grande prova balistica di Drake Diener. Siena viene sconfitta a Reggio Emilia e sia Roma che Bologna vincono e sono in testa solitarie assieme a RE.



smallball ha scritto:


> io sono il primo che propende in prima persona per il dialogo,ovviamente nei limiti del reciproco rispetto



Te sei il novello Facchini


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

Quest'anno c'è da sperare di non retrocedere.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Milano vince il derby giocando a tratti una buona pallacanestro, soprattutto difensiva. Si vede che la squadra ha voglia. Sassari distrugge Cantù nell'ultimo quarto e vince la partita grazie ad una grande prova balistica di Drake Diener. Siena viene sconfitta a Reggio Emilia e sia Roma che Bologna vincono e sono in testa solitarie assieme a RE.



Comunque stavamo riuscendo nell'impresa di far rientrare Varese...gestione degli ultimi 3/4 minuti da arresto...per un attimo mi è sembrato di rivedere l'Olimpia Scariolizzata degli anni scorsi...


----------



## tamba84 (18 Novembre 2013)

magari questo è l'anno di milano e varese.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> magari questo è l'anno di milano e varese.



Varese?! Ma se hanno cacciato Coleman, squadra contestata e tra un po' mi sa che cacciano pure Frates. Vince ancora Siena, segnatevelo.


----------



## tamba84 (18 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Varese?! Ma se hanno cacciato Coleman, squadra contestata e tra un po' mi sa che cacciano pure Frates. Vince ancora Siena, segnatevelo.



ops gaffe

scusate


----------



## Jaqen (19 Novembre 2013)

Ma sbaglio o qualcuno ieri è stato travolto dall'acqua alta?


----------



## Frikez (19 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o qualcuno ieri è stato travolto dall'acqua alta?



Sì, tu in gondola nel Canal Grande


----------



## Jaqen (19 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì, tu in gondola nel Canal Grande



Marea sostenuta, 88cm


----------



## mandraghe (19 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Marea sostenuta, 88cm




Ma come si fa a perdere con Venezia 




Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Vince ancora Siena, segnatevelo.




E mi sa che hai ragione...pure quest'anno tremila "campioni" ed è sempre la stessa solfa...


----------



## Jaqen (19 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a perdere con Venezia



PROBLEMS?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> PROBLEMS?



Beh siamo generosi facciamo beneficenza a chi sta peggio di noi


----------



## Jaqen (19 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> beh siamo generosi facciamo beneficenza a chi sta peggio di noi



CHI VINCE GODE CHI PERDE SPIEGA.

Continua a spiegare plz


----------



## mandraghe (19 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> CHI VINCE GODE CHI PERDE SPIEGA.
> 
> Continua a spiegare plz



niente da spiegà..visto che Venezia era mal messa le abbiamo dato una mano tutto qua, ora avete acquistato fiducia nei vostri mezzi e vi siete rilanciati...almeno finchè non incontrete una vera squadra e non un fashion team 

adesso aspettiamo di incontrare Pesaro e daremo un aiuto anche ai derelitti pesaresi se non altro in ricordo dei bei tempi...noi dell'Olimpia siamo generosi noialtri


----------



## Jaqen (29 Novembre 2013)

Intanto 2/2 vittorie col nuovo corso


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Intanto 2/2 vittorie col nuovo corso



poi Sassari vi ha riportato sulla terra 

Anyway: l'Olimpia in queste ultime due gare è stata sicuramente riposseduta da Scaryolo, 'tacci sua!


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Milano lunedi ha giocato in modo scariolesco. Ad un certo punto ho chiuso lo streaming perché è vergognoso come abbiamo rimesso in partito una squadra di cadaveri come Roma.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo quarto di Varese


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Dicembre 2013)

A coronamento di un fine settimana decisamente orrendo, stasera non è manco quotata la sconfitta contro M€rdù. Per un natale da stomaci forti.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A coronamento di un fine settimana decisamente orrendo, stasera non è manco quotata la sconfitta contro M€rdù. Per un natale da stomaci forti.



Arriva Hackett come regalo di Natale


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A coronamento di un fine settimana decisamente orrendo, stasera non è manco quotata la sconfitta contro M€rdù. Per un natale da stomaci forti.



Che pessimismo, peggio di Leopardi 

La trasmettono sulla Rai?


----------



## Hell Krusty (23 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che pessimismo, peggio di Leopardi
> 
> La trasmettono sulla Rai?



Streaming su gazzetta.it


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Chissà quale sarò il brocco di Cantù che per una sera faremo diventare fenomeno 

Comunque stasera prova di maturità dell'Olimpia, o si vince e allora si può sperare in qualcosa di buono, oppure si fa la solita partita senza carattere e si ricade nella solità mediocrità...


----------



## James Watson (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tranquilli che stasera vincete voi. E a me girano già i ********.

(p.s. 14 anni fa come oggi se ne andava Chicco..)


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Non c'è Moss stasera. Dai che si perde.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non c'è Moss stasera. Dai che si perde.



Giusto per rendere le cose ancora più semplici...mamma mia perdere due derby in due giorni...


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Giusto per rendere le cose ancora più semplici...mamma mia perdere due derby in due giorni...



Tra l'altro pare che Moss lo rivedremo a gennaio perché l'infortunio muscolare è più serio di quanto preventivato. Ma nessun problema, a Cremona esordirà lui:







Tra l'altro io e [MENTION=13]Van The Man[/MENTION] ci vedremo il debutto del 26 contro Cremona


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Dicembre 2013)

contentissimo per hackett e da tifoso dell'olimpia anche per milano ovviamente,operazione che credo/spero farà bene ad entrambi.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Che avevo detto?


----------



## James Watson (23 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## James Watson (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dico la verità, temevo un po', ero convinto che sarebbe stata molto più dura per noi... 
vi siete sciolti come neve al sole.. ciao m....


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che avevo detto?


con Cantu' puoi vincere se si gioca a Desio,al Pianella con quel clima e' impossibile


----------



## mandraghe (24 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che avevo detto?



Eravamo in due, chissà perchè ma sapevamo che avremo fatto la solita partita: buona per tre/quarti, indecente e senza palle nell'ultimo periodo, a questo punto non credo di essere così sicuro che le colpe maggiori fossero di mister gel, pensa te!

Hackett, beh qua mi sa che neppure Lebron James farebbe bene!

Ma vaffa, vaffa, vaffa!


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2013)

Rarità: Milano che stravince due partite consecutive con un Melli in versione Shanick o'Mell quasi da doppia-doppia, speriamo di aver invertito la rotta....anche se per una conferma definitiva bisognerà aspettare la sfida con Siena e soprattutto la Final 8 di Coppa Italia...


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Rarità: Milano che stravince due partite consecutive con un Melli in versione Shanick o'Mell quasi da doppia-doppia, speriamo di aver invertito la rotta....anche se per una conferma definitiva bisognerà aspettare la sfida con Siena e soprattutto la Final 8 di Coppa Italia...



Lo dico? Ok, lo dico. Non vedo come non possiamo vincere quest'anno


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Ok, lo dico. Non vedo come non possiamo vincere quest'anno






Attento che poi ricapitano partite come Cantù e Roma....certo se non si vince quest'anno..comunque l'arrivo di quello là sembra aver caricato lo spogliatoio, anche se mi sa che anche quest'anno si dovrà lottare contro i men in grey, ad es. visto cosa hanno combinato ieri a Brindisi dove hanno fatto molto per non far soccombere i verdoni senesi...


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Attento che poi ricapitano partite come Cantù e Roma....certo se non si vince quest'anno..comunque l'arrivo di quello là sembra aver caricato lo spogliatoio, anche se mi sa che anche quest'anno si dovrà lottare contro i men in grey, ad es. visto cosa hanno combinato ieri a Brindisi dove hanno fatto molto per non far soccombere i verdoni senesi...



Quello là sembra aver capito l'antifona. E' entrato in punta di piedi, fa il sesto uomo, porta playmaking e difesa, in pratica ha un ruolo totalmente diverso da quello che aveva fino a qualche settimana fa in Toscana. Ovvio che quando i nostri piccoli non ne metteranno una dovrà farci vedere anche le sue qualità offensive.

Ieri ero al Forum, se siamo quelli che ho visto siamo praticamente illegali. Abbiamo un backcourt illegale per l'Italia e di alto livello per l'Europa, mentre una frontline di livello più che buono per l'Italia anche se un po' scarsa per l'Europa. Ma non a caso il nostro obiettivo sono Coppa Italia e Campionato e fare una buona figura in queste Top 16. 

Se non vinciamo neanche quest'anno mi dimetto da tifoso


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ieri ero al Forum



Eri quello accanto a Giorgio?


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eri quello accanto a Giorgio?



No no, io bazzico i posti più ignoranti


----------



## mandraghe (31 Dicembre 2013)

Interessante scambio di "opinioni" tra Minnucci e Hackett sulla cessione all'Olimpia...chissà chi dice il vero...


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Interessante scambio di "opinioni" tra Minnucci e Hackett sulla cessione all'Olimpia...chissà chi dice il vero...



Mi sa che lo dice il Vampiro. Hackett che ha già cancellato il post su Facebook e che ne ha scritto un altro per scusarsi.

Questo il tweet incriminato:







Tra l'altro il ragazzo non è la prima volta che caca sentenze sui social network. Però quando lo fece il suo attuale capitano giù tutti quanti a sparare sentenze, il buon Danielino invece è un uomo maturo.


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2014)

Hackett ha un carattere d e m m e r d a, tra Mayo, Petrucci e quest'ultimo caso ho perso il conto di quante volte abbia spento il cervello..una volta litigò anche con la polizia dopo aver perso un treno se non sbaglio.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Gennaio 2014)

A Milano servivano giocatori di carattere ma mi sa che con Hackett si è davvero esagerato..eppoi diciamocela tutta: battere Siena in disarmo, senza Hackett (per non parlare di Stoenrook, Lavrinovic, Moss ecc..) toglie molto sapore alla (eventuale) vittoria...

A proposito di "simpaticoni" ecco un altro per il quale nutro un odio spinto:


----------



## mandraghe (1 Gennaio 2014)

Scusate l'Off topic ma quanto è ridicolo sto essere qua??


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Gennaio 2014)

almeno la milano del basket ride...66-56 contro siena con moss e langford sugli scudi. E poi impressione mia un Hackett che ha giocato in certi frangenti con il freno a mano tirato.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Vista tutta. Partita di una bruttezza allucinante, dove le difese vincono sugli attacchi. Milano che paga "l'emozione" iniziale di diversi ex e soprattutto paga mentalmente più che fisicamente la partita di giovedì. Appena Milano ha girato le cosiddette viti in difesa, la partita è cambiata. Bene Langford, assolutamente un uomo in missione, e Moss, fondamentale nel terzo quarto. Siena si aggrappa, come detto prima, alla difesa, ma la dipartita di Hackett l'ha proprio affossata, visto che né Haynes e né Green sono due play.

Si è chiuso quindi il girone di andata e abbiamo anche il tabellone delle Final Eight che si svolgeranno a Milano dal 7 al 9 Febbraio:

Brindisi-Venezia vs Roma-Siena

Cantù-Reggio Emilia vs Milano-Sassari.


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Mancava solo che Milano non vincesse contro sti morti 

Comunque primo quarto da livello DNB


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ah,ha vinto l'Olimpia Siena quindi?!?!


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ah,ha vinto l'Olimpia Siena quindi?!?!


Mah... Ci sono 4 ex senesi a Milano e 3 ex Milanesi a siena... Che poi loro possono permettersi solo gli ex scarsi sono fatti loro e della mps...


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Occhio al Minucci presidente di Lega


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sesta vittoria consecutiva 

Derby meno difficile del previsto, giocato in totale controllo da grande squadra...


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Minucci eletto nuovo presidente di Lega


----------



## mandraghe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Minucci eletto nuovo presidente di Lega



Beh a livello di management di basket ne sa, questo è indubbio, poi per anni è stato il "presidente ombra" quindi direi che è preparato per il ruolo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Febbraio 2014)

EDIT: sbagliato topic


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Febbraio 2014)

Qualcuno ha contatti con la "curva" dell'Olimpia e può spiegare la protesta? Oggi allenamenti bloccati per 45' e contestazione alla squadra. Mah... Sono sicuro che ci sia altro sotto, altrimenti non si spiega come mai non ci siano state contestazioni negli anni di Bucchi e Scariolo, anzi le contestazioni venivano soffocate con la violenza. E soprattutto un atteggiamento del genere non aiuta di certo la squadra che ha si perso contro Sassari in Coppa, ma viene da un periodo estremamente positivo...


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Febbraio 2014)

Questo il comunicato dei "tifosi"... Sono sconcertato.

_DOPO IL CONFRONTO CON LA SOCIETÀ POCHE SCUSE E TROPPE GIUSTIFICAZIONI, LA SOSPENSIONE DEL TIFO È CONFERMATA.
Una rappresentanza degli Ultras ha dovuto forzare un incontro con squadra e società che, convinta della propria buona fede, sembra non aver recepito la frustrazione dei tifosi. Il nostro intento era quello di far recepire la sofferenza che si è andata ad aggiungere alle passate delusioni con la sconfitta di coppa italia. Per tutta risposta Langford ha minimizzato dicendo che abbiamo perso solo una partita e cosa eravamo li a fare, Lawal ha fatto intendere che non hanno niente da dimostrarci, Jerrells ci ha offerto un pallone dicendo di giocare noi al loro posto. Ma l'atteggiamento più dolente è stato quello di Gentile e Banchi che insistevano di aver dato sempre il massimo e di non sentirsi in dovere di scusarsi davanti alla nostra sofferenza. In silenzio gli altri giocatori, solo Hackett e successivamente Melli hanno dimostrato di comprendere il nostro stato d'animo. In virtù di questa risposta gli Ultras Milano hanno deciso di confermare la sospensione del tifo ad oltranza fino a che i giocatori non dimostreranno più rispetto per i tifosi e un impegno di 40 minuti a partita a prescindere dal risultato. Questa squadra è la più forte d'Italia ma se vuole vincere insieme ai suoi tifosi dovrà meritarselo._

Questi sono dei ******** che probabilmente fino a 2 anni fa neanche sapevano cosa fosse il basket... Anzi, probabilmente è gente che pretende dall'Olimpia gli stessi favori che ottiene da Milan e Inter, perché è sicuramente quello l'ambiente da cui provengono questi ********.


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Febbraio 2014)

Se poi penso che in ceretta Mancinelli e il re di Corso Como Hall sono gli idoli di questa gentaglia impazzisco veramente....


----------



## prebozzio (11 Febbraio 2014)

Milano come l'Inter, senza offesa per i tifosi del forum


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Febbraio 2014)

I presunti Ultras Milano altro non sono che alcuni scarti delle curve di Milan e Inter. Il loro obiettivo è Proli, ma queste menti bacate se ce l'hanno con Proli dovrebbero andare da lui, non da una squadra che ha si cannato una partita ma che è comunque prima in campionato e seconda nel girone di Eurolega e in piena lotta per il passaggio del turno. Questi ragazzi sono quelli che hanno lavorato durante natale per preparare la partita del giorno dopo contro Cremona, sono quelli che hanno dato tante soddisfazioni finora eccetto la spiacevole sconfitta di venerdi. Io sono convinto che ci sia altro sotto, anche perché in uno dei loro comunicati dicono di pretendere impegno a fronte del loro di presenziare a tutte le partite, trasferte incluse, omettendo il fatto che loro alle partite ci entrano gratis.

Chiudo dicendo che neanche quest'anno si vincerà qualcosa.


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2014)

Jerrells


----------



## mandraghe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lasciando perdere questi decerebrati, però confesso tanta amarezza, mi spiego: quest'estate abbiamo ingoiato tanti rospacci: Banchi, Moss, Kangur (e meno male che Stonerook ha smesso ), poi pure l'arrivo di quello là, insomma ingoiare rospi per poi perdere è mooolto brutto, poi per carità rispetto a Scariolo siamo tanto meglio, però se non si vince il malumore per i simpaticoni aqcuistati cresce...questo naturalmente non giustifica i mentecatti che hanno interrotto l'allenamento...


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere questi decerebrati, però confesso tanta amarezza, mi spiego: quest'estate abbiamo ingoiato tanti rospacci: Banchi, Moss, Kangur (e meno male che Stonerook ha smesso ), poi pure l'arrivo di quello là, insomma ingoiare rospi per poi perdere è mooolto brutto, poi per carità rispetto a Scariolo siamo tanto meglio, però se non si vince il malumore per i simpaticoni aqcuistati cresce...questo naturalmente non giustifica i mentecatti che hanno interrotto l'allenamento...



Mentecatti che sono sotto investigazione della Digos che ha già notificato 18 Daspo e sta vagliando gli altri 31.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Personalmente vorrei fare un grande applauso alla Mens Sana Siena (tranne ad un omuncolo), al suo staff tecnico e ai suoi giocatori. Non è affatto facile ottenere dei risultati soddisfacenti quando si è travolti da certi scandali (Mens Sana Siena in liquidazione, perdita di 5 milioni di euro). Vuol dire essere dei gran professionisti.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ieri Sassari 17/23 da tre


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2014)

Partitina di Melli, 24 punti in 25 minuti 75% da due e 50% da 3


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Marzo 2014)

ma questo nuovo arrivato a milano? chi me ne spiega il senso cortesemente?


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma questo nuovo arrivato a milano? chi me ne spiega il senso cortesemente?



Sembra che Hackett abbia qualche problema fisico, il greco allunga le rotazioni e stop.

Vujacic a Venezia!


----------



## mandraghe (26 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sembra che Hackett abbia qualche problema fisico, il greco allunga le rotazioni e stop.
> 
> *Vujacic a Venezia!*



Evidentemente ci dev'essere tanta figa da quelle parti altrimenti non si spiega perchè uno come Vujacic va proprio a Venezia, comunque un gran bel colpo...


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Marzo 2014)

Il greco viene per allungare le rotazioni e per togliere pressione ai nostri piccoli, Banchi dixit.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Aprile 2014)

Milano vince il derby con Cantù con più problemi del previsto, purtroppo ho avuto la brillante idea di seguirla alla RAI ritrovandomi due umoristi canturini che facevano la telecronaca, l'apice del ridicolo l'hanno toccato quando hanno detto che il fallo su DH sul tiro da tre nel finale non c'era 

Comunque complimenti sinceri a Cantù, purtoppo per loro giocano così solo due partite all'anno


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Gentile fuori un mese e mezzo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gentile fuori un mese e mezzo



che sfiga dannazione.

Langford per quanto ne ha ancora?


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> che sfiga dannazione.
> 
> Langford per quanto ne ha ancora?



Torna sicuro col Maccabi ma potrebbe giocare qualche minuto a Malaga.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Torna sicuro col Maccabi ma potrebbe giocare qualche minuto a Malaga.



a questo punto meglio non rischiarlo.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Maggio 2014)

Iniziati i playoff con una grandissima sorpresa. La Cantù del nostro amico [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] ha perso le prime due in casa contro Roma ed ora è a un passo dall'eliminazione. Siamo tutti dispiaciuti 

Milano avanti 2 a 0 contro Pistoia, stasera ore 20.45 su Rai Sport prova a chiudere la pratica e accedere alle semifinali, dove incontrerà Sassari se stasera sbanca il PalaPentassuglia di Brindisi. Dall'altra parte detto di Cantù, Siena ha vinto ieri contro Reggio e pareggia la serie sull'1 a 1 dopo l'exploit reggiano di gara 1. Serie che ora si sposta a Reggio Emilia, dove i padroni di casa avranno due match ball per passare in semifinale.


----------



## James Watson (23 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Iniziati i playoff con una grandissima sorpresa. La Cantù del nostro amico [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] ha perso le prime due in casa contro Roma ed ora è a un passo dall'eliminazione. Siamo tutti dispiaciuti



V**fanc*lo


btw, era abbastanza nell'aria, per lo meno a Cantù.. si esce, e credo pure che si uscirà male (4-1, se non 4-0)


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> V**fanc*lo
> 
> 
> btw, era abbastanza nell'aria, per lo meno a Cantù.. si esce, e credo pure che si uscirà male (4-1, se non 4-0)



Da quest'anno i quarti sono tornati al meglio delle 5, se perdete domani siete fuori.


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2014)

dalle semifinali si torna al meglio delle 7...


----------



## James Watson (23 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Da quest'anno i quarti sono tornati al meglio delle 5, se perdete domani siete fuori.



pardon, ho fatto confusione..


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2014)

Godo per Cantù, forse confidavano un po' troppo nell'imbattibilità del Pianella...

Milano 2-0, però con Pistoia son state due gare rognose, sebbene il punteggio finale dica tutt'altro..

Io starei attento a Sassari che ho visto difendere duro contro Brindisi e poi con un DD così tutto è possibile:






Fantastica la finta a 1.15, il giocatore dell'Enel è finito in quinta fila


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Milano 2-0, però con Pistoia son state due gare rognose, sebbene il punteggio finale dica tutt'altro..



Come volevasi dimostrare....per fortuna che la squadra resta a Pistoia, altrimenti i nostri "tifosi" anche stavolta avrebbero interrotto l'allenamento minacciando tutti


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2014)

Milano non vince manco quest'anno


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

2-2 Milano-Pistoia...  se passa Pistoia invasione di campo degli ultras?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Maggio 2014)

Milano non vincerà nulla perché non vogliono farla vincere, mi sembra chiaro. 36, 35, 35, non è il numero magico, ma è il numero di liberi tirati da Pistoia in 3 partite di playoff. Una media di 35 liberi, quando durante la RS ne tirava 19 a partita. Dicono tanto che Milano sia la nuova Siena in termini di strapotere, ma la Siena di Pianigiani veniva cosi maltrattata? Nelle due partite a Pistoia a Milano sono stati dati la bellezza di 7 tecnici. SETTE!!!! Io non ho mai visto una cosa cosi. Poi ovvio che noi s'è fatto cacà nel complesso, ma Milano non viene trattata da grande squadra. Pazienza, non vincere nulla. Io spero che Armani lasci, il basket italiano merita di sprofondare nella m.erda più totale.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Milano non vincerà nulla perché non vogliono farla vincere, mi sembra chiaro. 36, 35, 35, non è il numero magico, ma è il numero di liberi tirati da Pistoia in 3 partite di playoff. Una media di 35 liberi, quando durante la RS ne tirava 19 a partita. Dicono tanto che Milano sia la nuova Siena in termini di strapotere, ma la Siena di Pianigiani veniva cosi maltrattata? Nelle due partite a Pistoia a Milano sono stati dati la bellezza di 7 tecnici. SETTE!!!! Io non ho mai visto una cosa cosi. Poi ovvio che noi s'è fatto cacà nel complesso, ma Milano non viene trattata da grande squadra. Pazienza, non vincere nulla. Io spero che Armani lasci, il basket italiano merita di sprofondare nella m.erda più totale.



Beh i 35 liberi a sfavore ci stanno tutti, giocavamo contro Bryant, Jordan, Durant e James...


Parlando seriamente:

Dopo gara 3 pensavo che fosse stata una serataccia degli arbitri, ma dopo lo schifo di ieri, mi devo ricredere...al rientro dall'intervallo lungo mandare in bonus una squadra dopo nemmeno 2 minuti è scientifico, non casuale, ai giocatori di Pistoia si è concesso tutto e di più, contro di noi, per dire, due tecnici ed un antisportivo...poi il tecnico dato a Banchi perché cazziava i suoi giocatori è semplicemente comico...

Poi che Banchi abbia preso cappellate assurde (DH dimenticato per tutta la ripresa, Cerella non inserito quando era evidente che serviva la sua energia per scuotere la squadra, difesa sui tiri da tre inesistente, nessun tentativo di spo.rcare le linee di passaggio ecc. ecc.), è vero, è vero pure che loro tiravano chiudendo gli occhi da ventimila metri e il pallone per qualche sortilegio entrava sempre...però i men in grey ieri hanno fatto di tutto per farci perdere...

In Europa si è vinto in lungo e in largo ed Italia si perdono 2 su 2 a Pistoia...MAHHH...

E comunque se passiamo, e giochiamo come ieri, Sassari ci mette 100 punti ad ogni gara, questo è sicuro.


----------



## Bioware (26 Maggio 2014)

Ok gli arbitri, ma della boiata fatta da lawal nessuno dice nulla? O della prestazione di Melli?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Maggio 2014)

Melli prende un tecnico perché grida a Banchi. A BANCHI! Non a quella m.erda di Sahin. A Banchi! Non è malafede?! Come non è malafede che Milano in due partite a Pistoia prende le bellezza di 7, dicasi SETTE, tecnici?! Come non è malafede il fatto che a norma di regolamento giustamente Gentile viene squalificato per gara5 perché è stato buttato fuori due volte quest'anno e che il ricorso venga rigettato quando invece lo scorso anno Hackett e Brown, espulsi per due volte, non vengono squalificati ma solo "deplorati"?! Dove giocavano Hackett e Brown lo scorso anno?! Milano in Europa (si in Europa dove in linea teorica ci sono almeno un 6/7 squadre più influenti) è stata la squadra che ha tirato più liberi insieme al Fenerbahce, in Italia in questi playoff è quella che ne subisce 127 in 4 gare da Pistoia (ebbene si, la potentissima Pistoia). Io lo dico senza problemi, spero vivamente che Armani molli tutto per due motivi, 1) io evito di farmi il sangue amaro seguendo questo basket, italiano, corrotto e 2) la fantastica Fip e Lega possono fare le loro campagne "Più Basket in Rai" proponendo dei succulenti big match come Caserta-Capo d'Orlando.


----------



## DR_1 (26 Maggio 2014)

Tra Milano e i Lakers (avviati già da un bel pezzo verso l'anonimato) deve essere dura seguire il basket Kurt. In tutti i sensi


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Maggio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Tra Milano e i Lakers (avviati già da un bel pezzo verso l'anonimato) deve essere dura seguire il basket Kurt. In tutti i sensi



Mamma mia mi è salito il nazismo per quanto visto ieri  Io ero al seggio, quindi solo oggi sono riuscito a recuperare il secondo tempo e tanto mi è bastato per farmi venire il fegato marcio. Noi male nell'ultimo quarto, molto male, ma ciò non giustifica lo show di Facchiniana memoria dei grigi nel terzo. Noi a Milano non chiediamo favoritismi, ma almeno equità.


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

Chi sarà ad Assago domani sera?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Maggio 2014)

Io. Sto già affilando i coltelli


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2014)

Uno di Reggio si mette le mani nei capelli ----> tecnico


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io. Sto già affilando i coltelli



Dove mi consigli di prendere il biglietto?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Uno di Reggio si mette le mani nei capelli ----> tecnico


E poi non ci dovrebbe essere malafede....


mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Dove mi consigli di prendere il biglietto?



Dipende quanto vuoi spendere. Io ti consiglio il settore Stage che sarebbero gli spicchi agli angoli del Forum (eccetto quello riservato ai pistoiesi) e il secondo anello sempre che lo aprono. Se non trovi il settore Stage prendi la Fan Zone e vai dove ti ho detto che tanto in quel settore (che sarebbe la ex non numerata) solitamente non controllano. Sia Stage che Fan Zone costano o 5 o 6 euro, non ricordo con precisione. Comunque se vai sul sito dell'Olimpia nella sezione ticket dovresti trovare la piantina del Forum. Conta che i prezzi non sono alti perché la partita con Pistoia è considerata nella 1^ fascia, ossia quella coi prezzi più bassi.

PS: la Fan Zone sarebbe la curva, prendila solo se non trovi il settore Stage perché se dovessero poi controllare (ma ripeto, solitamente non lo fanno mai) ti tocca andare in curva e li se non canti rompono i maroni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Maggio 2014)

scommettiamo che faranno vincere di nuovo siena(o al massimo sassari)? 

faccio bene a seguirlo sporadicamente il campionato e a nutrirmi solo di nba e eurolega


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Noi a Milano non chiediamo favoritismi, ma almeno equità.



Perfetto.



Frikez ha scritto:


> Uno di Reggio si mette le mani nei capelli ----> tecnico



Beh sia mai che Siena debba uscire contro Reggio, cinque tiri liberi e via si riapre la partita...


----------



## smallball (28 Maggio 2014)

premesso che il tecnico dato a Reggio Emilia da un arbitro per di piu' milanese era sacrosanto,trovo come al solito esagerate le critiche in questi play off,si sono viste due serie,quelle di Siena e quella di Milano bellissime,e un Cerella ieri sera,veramente monumentale


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Maggio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> premesso che il tecnico dato a Reggio Emilia da un arbitro per di piu' milanese era sacrosanto,trovo come al solito esagerate le critiche in questi play off,si sono viste due serie,quelle di Siena e quella di Milano bellissime,e un Cerella ieri sera,veramente monumentale



No Enrico questa non te la lascio passare. Sacrosanto se mi parli di regolamento, ma voi arbitri dovete anche usare un po' di buon senso in certe situazioni e dare un fallo tecnico per mani nei capelli che è costato tre liberi sulla tripla, i due del tecnico e poi l'1/2 sul possesso successivo, quindi la bellezza di 6 punti in un amen rimettendo in partita una Siena che era sul -9, vuol dire protagonismo e non applicazione del regolamento/buon senso. 

Ieri al Forum c'era Cicoria in qualità di osservatore/valutatore/quelchefaluiora, ha fatto capire (questo ovviamente l'ha scritto ad un utente del Forumolimpia che poi l'ha riportato) che ieri avrebbero fischiato tecnici soltanto se avessero messo le mani addosso. Forse così è esagerato, ma è giusto così. In Eurolega (che mi sembra una Lega anni luce avanti al triste campionato italiano) c'è un metro arbitrale meno "pignolo", meno rigido, e questo giova allo spettacolo. In Italia si sono visti 3/4 tecnici in un solo quarto anche per delle sciocchezze e questo non giova assolutamente allo spettacolo, ma anzi non fa altro che infuocare un movimento che già non sta passando un momento roseo.


----------



## smallball (28 Maggio 2014)

in serie A non si usa il buon senso....si applica il regolamento....il buonsenso lo devo applicare io nelle categorie inferiori per evitare problemi ed e' cio che cerco di fare partita per partita. In serie A certe cose dovrebbero saperle e dovrebbero evitare taluni comportamenti.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> premesso che il tecnico dato a Reggio Emilia da un arbitro per di piu' milanese era sacrosanto,trovo come al solito esagerate le critiche in questi play off,si sono viste due serie,quelle di Siena e quella di Milano bellissime,e un Cerella ieri sera,veramente monumentale




Mah non condivido tanto, gesti come quello di mettersi le mani nei capelli se ne vedono tantissimi che se si fischiassero tutti sarebbe la saga del fallo tecnico...inoltre a parti invertite chissà se gli arbitri sarebbero stati così fiscali...chissà...

inoltre ci sarebbe da parlare dei tecnici fischiati a Milano per le discussioni tra tecnico e giocatori....diciamoci la verità o gli arbitri vogliono essere protagonisti a tutti i costi, oppure c'è qualcosa di "strano" specie perché i casini e le polemiche hanno riguardato Milano e Siena e non le altre due serie che sono filate lisce, pur essendo, specie Roma-Cantù, fatte da partite tiratissime punto a punto.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Maggio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> in serie A non si usa il buon senso....si applica il regolamento....il buonsenso lo devo applicare io nelle categorie inferiori per evitare problemi ed e' cio che cerco di fare partita per partita. In serie A certe cose dovrebbero saperle e dovrebbero evitare taluni comportamenti.



Mi spiace ma non concordo. Applichiamo il regolamento per filo e per segno e ci ritroveremo per vedere solo gli arbitri sul parquet visto che il basket nasce come no contact game.


----------



## Frikez (28 Maggio 2014)

Neanche in America dove è pieno di fenomeni esaltati danno certi tecnici, soliti arbitri protagonisti che rischiano addirittura di falsare una serie.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Maggio 2014)

Milano 1-0 vs Sassari, partitona di Gentile, (quello scarso che gioca a Milano, non il fenomeno canturino...) da 4...


----------



## Bioware (1 Giugno 2014)

Dai su, attacchiamo ancora gli arancioni


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Giugno 2014)

Banchi dovrebbe spiegarci un paio di cose.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Banchi dovrebbe spiegarci un paio di cose.



Solo un paio?? 

Cerella e Gentile out nel terzo quarto, l'assenza del gioco in Post basso in cui li stavamo massacrando, la difesa di nuovo allegra sui tiri dal perimetro, ecc. ecc.

Comunque mi pare che la cosa che ci blocca è la paura di fallire, i giocatori non sono tranquilli, si vede lontano un miglio che hanno una scimmi sulle spalle, Ss ha giocato la classica partita di chi non ha nulla da perdere sparacchiando tiri che quando sono entrati li hanno messi in fiducia e da lì si è capito che era notte fonda...


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Solo un paio??
> 
> Cerella e Gentile out nel terzo quarto, l'assenza del gioco in Post basso in cui li stavamo massacrando, la difesa di nuovo allegra sui tiri dal perimetro, ecc. ecc.
> 
> Comunque mi pare che la cosa che ci blocca è la paura di fallire, i giocatori non sono tranquilli, si vede lontano un miglio che hanno una scimmi sulle spalle, Ss ha giocato la classica partita di chi non ha nulla da perdere sparacchiando tiri che quando sono entrati li hanno messi in fiducia e da lì si è capito che era notte fonda...



Guarda su Cerella non mi esprimo, visto anche la prestazione terrificante di ieri (almeno due dei quattro appoggi sbagliati ci sono costate due triple, ergo in totale 10 punti se consideriamo i quattro da lui mangiati e i sei derivanti dalle triple sassaresi). Gentile, unica luce in una serata di emme lasciato per sette minuti in panca, sempre a rincorrere i quintetti di Sacchetti, non aver di conseguenza giocato sulle loro debolezze e sui nostri punti di forza. 

Comunque si è rotto qualcosa nei rapporti tra i giocatori. Ieri a palazzo ho notato facce brutte tra giocatori e uno scazzo plateale tra Hackett e Langford col primo che al cambio rifiuta il cinque di Keith che poi lo manda a quel paese.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Guarda su Cerella non mi esprimo, visto anche la prestazione terrificante di ieri (almeno due dei quattro appoggi sbagliati ci sono costate due triple, ergo in totale 10 punti se consideriamo i quattro da lui mangiati e i sei derivanti dalle triple sassaresi). Gentile, unica luce in una serata di emme lasciato per sette minuti in panca, sempre a rincorrere i quintetti di Sacchetti, non aver di conseguenza giocato sulle loro debolezze e sui nostri punti di forza.
> 
> *Comunque si è rotto qualcosa nei rapporti tra i giocatori. Ieri a palazzo ho notato facce brutte tra giocatori e uno scazzo plateale tra Hackett e Langford col primo che al cambio rifiuta il cinque di Keith che poi lo manda a quel paese.*




Di Cerella mi riferivo all'averlo tenuto in panca all'inizio del 3° quarto al pari di Gentile, certo poi quando è entrato il maggior danno era fatto e lui si è adeguato.

Hai ragionissima sull'inseguire i quintetti di Sacchetti, invece di imporre la nostra fisicità, i nostri chili e centimetri, Banchi ha cervelloticamente inseguito SS sui quintetti bassi e sui tiri dal perimetro, ed il risultato non poteva che essere 90 punti sul groppone.

La parte che ho evidenziato in grassetto mi preoccupa alquanto, io pensavo che fosse la pressione a generare le brutte prestazioni, dopo mesi di dominio, invece, da quanto mi dici, sotto c'è qualcosa di molto più pericolo e difficile da sistemare, se è come dici tu, ho capito che pure quest'anno va a finire male ahimé.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2014)

Mi sa che la Mens, nonostante tutto, vada a suonare l'ottava sinfonia consecutiva. Che poi "del domani non c'è certezza" vista la situazione....


----------



## Frikez (3 Giugno 2014)

Drake e Langford si mettono le mani nei capelli senza prendere il tecnico, strano


----------



## DR_1 (3 Giugno 2014)

Direi serie finita, se Sassari non approfitta di partite ignobili da parte di Milano come questa, non vedo come possa vincere la prossima (ed un eventuale gara5).


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Frikez (3 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


>



Che ano


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che ano


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Giugno 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Direi serie finita, se Sassari non approfitta di partite ignobili da parte di Milano come questa, non vedo come possa vincere la prossima (ed un eventuale gara5).



il problema è che milano sta giocando sempre in modo ignobile ultimamente


----------



## smallball (4 Giugno 2014)

la dea bendata...dopo una partita abbastanza deludente di Milano


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> la dea bendata...dopo una partita abbastanza deludente di Milano



Totalmente deludente per me no, visto che ieri si sono viste anche belle cose. La delusione sta nel fatto che questa squadra non riesce proprio a chiudere le partite e quando va in fissa può perdere con chiunque. Comunque finalmente anche un po' di fortuna (fermo restando che tripla o no Milano era comunque avanti di 1). Ho ancora davanti agli occhi la sculata di Planinic e le triple forzatissime di Diener


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Direi serie finita, se Sassari non approfitta di partite ignobili da parte di Milano come questa, non vedo come possa vincere la prossima (ed un eventuale gara5).





Mah ignobile solo nel 4° periodo grazie a Banchi che si dimentica Gentile in panca e lascia uno stralunato Jerrels che non ci capiva un'acca. Eppoi sempre sti maledetti quintetti bassi....

Comunque con Sassari devi giocare questo tipo di partite: rognose, poco spettacolari e basate sul fisico, perchè se accetti di giocare "showtime" ti seppelliscono con le loro triple...

Infatti è stata intelligente la tattica di non farli entrare in fiducia attraverso la difesa asfissiante e la disponibilità a caricarsi di falli, 2 falli Melli e Moss già nel primo quarto, ma è un sacrificio accettabile...l'unico persistente problema è che regaliamo sempre un quarto agli avversari...

Comunque AleGent è sempre più illegale.

Infine proporrei un minuto di silenzio per partecipare al lutto dei commentatori della RAI che ieri ho visto molto affranti


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah ignobile solo nel 4° periodo grazie a Banchi che si dimentica Gentile in panca e lascia uno stralunato Jerrels che non ci capiva un'acca. Eppoi sempre sti maledetti quintetti bassi....
> :



Mah, a me pare che questa volta di quintetti piccoli ce ne siano stati davvero pochi e a testimoniarlo sono stati i 41 minuti di Samuels. Il quarto periodo imho è ignobile perché del parziale di 8 a 0 in apertura dei sassaresi nascono da 2 palle perse di Hackett (uno tornando dal time out da ufficio inchiesta) e una di Gentile e cosi si rifanno vive le nostre ansie e paure. Banchi ieri per me non un fattore negativo.


----------



## Frikez (4 Giugno 2014)

Ma perchè Lawal non gioca più?


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Lawal non gioca più?



Perché è un decerebrato.


----------



## Frikez (4 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Perché è un decerebrato.



ROTFL
Ma a Roma dominava solo col fisico ovviamente


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> ROTFL
> Ma a Roma dominava solo col fisico ovviamente



Per quanto fatto a Roma credo che debba fare un bonifico mensile di almeno la metà (e sono stato stretto) di quanto prende a Milano a Jordan Taylor. Mai visto un giocatore più stupido di Lawal. 

Comunque scherzi a parte il suo mancato utilizzo è da imputare in parte a Banchi, ma le maggiori colpe ce le hai lui ovviamente.


----------



## Frikez (4 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per quanto fatto a Roma credo che debba fare un bonifico mensile di almeno la metà (e sono stato stretto) di quanto prende a Milano a Jordan Taylor. Mai visto un giocatore più stupido di Lawal.
> 
> Comunque scherzi a parte il suo mancato utilizzo è da imputare in parte a Banchi, ma le maggiori colpe ce le hai lui ovviamente.



Non che Samuels sia tanto meglio eh, ieri quando è andato a schiacciare perdendo il controllo della palla è rimasto appeso come un salame 
Sull'ultimo possesso poi con meno di 2 secondi rimasti anzichè provare il tiro si è messo a palleggiare e alla fine ha scaricato fuori bah.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non che Samuels sia tanto meglio eh, ieri quando è andato a schiacciare perdendo il controllo della palla è rimasto appeso come un salame
> Sull'ultimo possesso poi con meno di 2 secondi rimasti anzichè provare il tiro si è messo a palleggiare e alla fine ha scaricato fuori bah.



Però Samuels è un giocatore importante per Milano proprio perché ha delle caratteristiche che nessuno in squadra ha. Ieri tante vaccate ma anche tante cose buone e soprattutto per Sassari è un giocatore totalmente immarcabile. L'unico che può fare qualcosa è Eze, ma Sacchetti non lo cavalca abbastanza.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mah, a me pare che questa volta di quintetti piccoli ce ne siano stati davvero pochi e a testimoniarlo sono stati i 41 minuti di Samuels. Il quarto periodo imho è ignobile perché del parziale di 8 a 0 in apertura dei sassaresi nascono da 2 palle perse di Hackett (uno tornando dal time out da ufficio inchiesta) e una di Gentile e cosi si rifanno vive le nostre ansie e paure. Banchi ieri per me non un fattore negativo.



Il quintetto piccolo lo ha messo nel 2° quarto, in quei minuti in cui da 30 a 15 siamo passati a 30 a 25 subendo un parziale di 10 a zero, infatti ho bestemmiato come un turco in quei pochi minuti, poi in quel momento c'era anche Jerrells ed il risultato alla fine è stato un parziale di 12 a zero, poi per fortuna Banchi non ha ripetuto l'esperimento... 

Sulle tre palle perse del 4° quarto son sicuro di essermi prenotato l'inferno nel girone dei bestemmiatori


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il quintetto piccolo lo ha messo nel 2° quarto, in quei minuti in cui da 30 a 15 siamo passati a 30 a 25 subendo un parziale di 10 a zero, infatti ho bestemmiato come un turco in quei pochi minuti, poi in quel momento c'era anche Jerrells ed il risultato alla fine è stato un parziale di 12 a zero, poi per fortuna Banchi non ha ripetuto l'esperimento...
> 
> Sulle tre palle perse del 4° quarto son sicuro di essermi prenotato l'inferno nel girone dei bestemmiatori



Vero, my bad. Pensavo ti riferissi al quarto periodo


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2014)

Siena passeggia a Roma, si porta 3 a 0 nella serie e vede la finale. Domani Milano in scena a Sassari per portarsi sul 3 a 1 o per complicarsi la vita.

PS: Che rivince Siena è già stato detto?


----------



## Frikez (4 Giugno 2014)

Se Siena vince anche quest'anno smetto di seguire il basket italiano, ho i cabasisi frantumati.

L'odio verso la Fortitudo sta per essere superato da quello mensanino


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2014)

Il figlio di Nando


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il figlio di Nando



Potrei dichiarare la mia omosessualità


----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il figlio di Nando



Ovviamente ti riferisci al figlio forte che gioca a Cantù 

Comunque ieri abbiamo fatto la miglior partita dei PO, in vantaggio dal 1° al 40°, controllandola abbastanza agevolmente.

Inoltre abbiamo giocato senza play per tutta la gara: DH scombinato dai falli e Jerrels inutile in attacco (anche se molto buono in difesa).

Infine vi confido un segreto: Lawal è stato rapito dagli alieni che al suo posto hanno mandato una copia perfetta ma decerebrata.


----------



## Bioware (8 Giugno 2014)

Quando Sassari mette le triple é notte fonda, banchi da cacciare a fine stagione


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2014)

L'ultimo quarto è stato devastante per Milano, anche se, aldilà di tutto, se Gentile sul -1 non avesse subito quella stoppatona, ora si potrebbe parlare di tutt'altro.....


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Quando Sassari mette le triple é notte fonda, banchi da cacciare a fine stagione



Banchi sicuramente non lucido, ma prima di cacciarlo a fine stagione io ci penserei più di una volta. Anche perché lui sta facendo molti errori, ma c'è chi, lautamente pagato e definito da tutti _il miglior playmaker italiano_, sta facendo m.erda pura. Ed in più, se vero quanto ho captato, la colpa di tutto questo non è solo di Banchi e giocatori, ma anche di una società completamente inadeguata. Ma questo lo si sa da 6 anni a questa parte.


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo quarto è stato devastante per Milano, anche se, aldilà di tutto, se Gentile sul -1 non avesse subito quella stoppatona, ora si potrebbe parlare di tutt'altro.....



Bastava che quel cesso di Wallace completamente smarcato mettesse le 2 triple nell'ultimo quarto.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bastava che quel cesso di Wallace completamente smarcato mettesse le 2 triple nell'ultimo quarto.



Ma bastava controllare meglio sul 65-60, al posto di beccare un parziale di 8-0.....


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2014)

Tifosi di Milano, non portate anche nel basket le nevrosi del calcio... abbiate fiducia in Banchi


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma bastava controllare meglio sul 65-60, al posto di beccare un parziale di 8-0.....



Travis Diener ha comunque messo un paio di triple folli, tanto a Sassari non ci sarà partita


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Travis Diener ha comunque messo un paio di triple folli, tanto a Sassari non ci sarà partita



Ah sicuro....


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Banchi sicuramente non lucido, ma prima di cacciarlo a fine stagione io ci penserei più di una volta. Anche perché lui sta facendo molti errori, ma c'è chi, lautamente pagato e definito da tutti _il miglior playmaker italiano_, sta facendo m.erda pura. Ed in più, se vero quanto ho captato, la colpa di tutto questo non è solo di Banchi e giocatori, ma anche di una società completamente inadeguata. Ma questo lo si sa da 6 anni a questa parte.


 
Per Banchi vedi sotto, su DH ieri ha iniziato bene poi l'infortunio l'ha condizionato non poco, certo che comunque i suoi PO sono iniziati bene ma le ultime gare le abbiamo giocate senza Play...



Frikez ha scritto:


> Bastava che quel cesso di Wallace completamente smarcato mettesse le 2 triple nell'ultimo quarto.




Bastava che il furbone di Banchi non levasse Melli, che stava tenendo bene Travis, ed in più stava tirando bene, al limite metto Cerella, ma di certo non gioco con Wallace in un finale incandescente e tirato.

Certo è stato l'unico errore di Banchi, purtroppo però decisivo.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Giugno 2014)

[MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION], Banchi ha tolto Melli perché aveva commesso il quinto fallo. Io avrei messo Kangur e non Wallace perché più tiratore e perché era più "caldo" rispetto a CJ che non aveva ancora messo piede in campo.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> @mandraghe, Banchi ha tolto Melli perché aveva commesso il quinto fallo. Io avrei messo Kangur e non Wallace perché più tiratore e perché era più "caldo" rispetto a CJ che non aveva ancora messo piede in campo.



Il quinto, se non erro, Melli lo ha fatto a 39'40'' o qualcosa del genere, lo ha tolto per il 4° fallo, ma a quel punto o metto Cerella (scelta difensiva), oppure, come dici giustamente, Kangur scelta offensiva, ma di certo non l'ammosciato Wallace.


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION], Banchi ha tolto Melli perché aveva commesso il quinto fallo. Io avrei messo Kangur e non Wallace perché più tiratore e perché era più "caldo" rispetto a CJ che non aveva ancora messo piede in campo.



Lawal


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il quinto, se non erro, Melli lo ha fatto a 39'40'' o qualcosa del genere, lo ha tolto per il 4° fallo, ma a quel punto o metto Cerella (scelta difensiva), oppure, come dici giustamente, Kangur scelta offensiva, ma di certo non l'ammosciato Wallace.



Hai ragione l'ha tolto per il quarto fallo. Ho proprio rimosso tutto, eppure ero al Forum


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2014)

Già meglio rimuovere tutto e pensare a gara 6, dove, per fortuna, giochiamo nel nostro vero palazzetto, in cui da anni conosciamo solo vittorie


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Giugno 2014)

Hackett out per una lesione ai muscoli addominali. Stasera gioca _la polizza assicurativa_ Willie Deane  , con Wallace che per questione di passaporti non è a referto.


----------



## Frikez (9 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ah sicuro....



Ci prendo sempre


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Giugno 2014)

Che vincerà Siena l'ho già detto?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che vincerà Siena l'ho già detto?




Può anche vincere Siena, l'importante è però che si giochi 5 contro 5 e non 5 contro 8 

Comunque gli extraterrestri hanno finalmente rilasciato Lawal, riprendendosi la copia decerebrata, che abbiamo visto fino all'altro ieri...

E comunque ieri non c'era il _best Play of Italy_ e si è fatto un partitone....

E comunque si sono rilanciati Jerrels e Lawal che speriamo siano usciti dal tunnel....

E comunque proporrei alla Lega Basket di giocare sempre a Sassari dove i ferri ci sono amici e dove siamo imbattuti


----------



## Bioware (14 Giugno 2014)

C'è la sensazione che Milano, pur essendo la squadra più forte, parta con una sudditanza enorme nei confronti di Siena. Se bisogna temere viggiano e ress...


----------



## mandraghe (14 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> C'è la sensazione che Milano, pur essendo la squadra più forte, parta con una sudditanza enorme nei confronti di Siena. Se bisogna temere viggiano e ress...



Più che Viggiano e Ress ho paura delle terne arbitrali e del clima "salviamo Siena", squadra che ho sentito essere definita una favola del nostro Basket...mah


----------



## Bioware (14 Giugno 2014)

É dall'inizio della stagione che si grida agli arbitraggi falsati, non mi pare abbiano impedito all'Olimpia di arrivare in finale da assoluta favorita


----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che Viggiano e Ress ho paura delle terne arbitrali e del clima "salviamo Siena", squadra che ho sentito essere definita una favola del nostro Basket...mah


Piagnistei preventivi?


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> É dall'inizio della stagione che si grida agli arbitraggi falsati, non mi pare abbiano impedito all'Olimpia di arrivare in finale da assoluta favorita



Veramente sono 8 anni che si "parla" di arbitraggi pro Siena 





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Piagnistei preventivi?



Nessun piagnisteo preventivo, mi auguro solo di giocare ad armi pari, vincendo o perdendo meritatamente, senza aiuti né a favore né a sfavore. 

Però che una squadra che fa un nero di svariati milioni venga definita favolosa mi dà alquanto fastidio...a casa mia questo si chiama imbrogliare non favoleggiare.

Comuque non mi sarei mai aspettato di tifare Hackett e Moss in una finale scudetto


----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nessun piagnisteo preventivo, mi auguro solo di giocare ad armi pari, vincendo o perdendo meritatamente, senza aiuti né a favore né a sfavore.
> 
> Però che una squadra che fa un nero di svariati milioni venga definita favolosa mi dà alquanto fastidio...a casa mia questo si chiama imbrogliare non favoleggiare.
> 
> Comuque non mi sarei mai aspettato di tifare Hackett e Moss in una finale scudetto


Quella di quest'anno è una bella storia, dai... a prescindere da tutto. Parlo di chi va in campo e di chi li allena, solo di loro.

Spero anch'io, che simpatizzo Siena in quanto toscano ma non sono un tifoso vero e proprio, che sia una bella serie finale


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quella di quest'anno è una bella storia, dai... a prescindere da tutto. Parlo di chi va in campo e di chi li allena, solo di loro.
> 
> Spero anch'io, che simpatizzo Siena in quanto toscano ma non sono un tifoso vero e proprio, che sia una bella serie finale




Beh ovviamente i giocatori e i tecnici non hanno responsabilità...però spero che "qualcuno" non sia troppo zelante nel cercare un happy end a tutti i costi.

Comunque sia avrei preferito battere la Siena corazzata degli anni anni scorsi e non il gommone rattoppato di quest'anno.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2014)

Entro solo per dire che non scriverò più nulla fino al, si spera, fatidico giorno


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2014)

Gara 1 andata...bene.


Se 10 giorni fa mi avessero detto che Lawal e Jerrells avrebbero deciso una gara di PO li avrei fatti internare


----------



## smallball (17 Giugno 2014)

un immenso Samuels da il 2-0 a Milano


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2014)

2-0, avanti così, nonostante Banchi sul +13 levi inspiegabilmente Samardo e metta Melli centro per limitare il PnR senese, poi quando la Mens Sana arriva a -8 rinsavisce e rimette il giamaicano che ci riporta su in fretta.

Ora a Siena ci aspettano due corride, perché oramai i senesi per cercare di vincerne almeno una la metteranno sull'agonismo/rissa.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 2-0, avanti così, nonostante Banchi sul +13 levi inspiegabilmente Samardo e metta Melli centro per limitare il PnR senese, poi quando la Mens Sana arriva a -8 rinsavisce e rimette il giamaicano che ci riporta su in fretta.



Samuels non può mica giocare 40' e visto il Lawal ignobile in difesa su Ress ha giustamente provato Melli centro, visto che Wallace è morto ma non lo hanno ancora avvisato. Visto che la cosa non ha funzionato ha poi rimesso Samardo.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 2-0, avanti così, nonostante Banchi sul +13 levi inspiegabilmente Samardo e metta Melli centro per limitare il PnR senese, poi quando la Mens Sana arriva a -8 rinsavisce e rimette il giamaicano che ci riporta su in fretta.
> 
> Ora a Siena ci aspettano due corride, perché oramai i senesi per cercare di vincerne almeno una la metteranno sull'agonismo/rissa.


Tra agonismo e rissa c'è una bella differenza, che di solito si pratica in ben altri palazzetti della penisola


----------



## Hell Krusty (18 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra agonismo e rissa c'è una bella differenza, che di solito si pratica in ben altri palazzetti della penisola


Le gomitate in faccia a rimbalzo sui liberi rientra nel concetto di rissa... Non la pensano così gli arbitri, che hanno fischiato l'antispostivo a Samardo dopo una gomitata presa da Viggiano...


----------



## smallball (18 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Samuels non può mica giocare 40' e visto il Lawal ignobile in difesa su Ress ha giustamente provato Melli centro, visto che Wallace è morto ma non lo hanno ancora avvisato. Visto che la cosa non ha funzionato ha poi rimesso Samardo.


ma non eri quello che non doveva piu' scrivere nulla fino alla fine della serie??......


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Giugno 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> ma non eri quello che non doveva piu' scrivere nulla fino alla fine della serie??......



Ho fatto un'eccezione, concedimela


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Samuels non può mica giocare 40' e visto il Lawal ignobile in difesa su Ress ha giustamente provato Melli centro, visto che Wallace è morto ma non lo hanno ancora avvisato. Visto che la cosa non ha funzionato ha poi rimesso Samardo.




Dici bene...però ho visto che lamentarsi su qualche scelta di Banchi porta bene quindi c'è anche un po' di scaramanzia in questo 

Comunque meno male che Banchi se n'è accorto subito, altrimenti invece di 5 punti, Melli centro, poteva costarci molto di più.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra agonismo e rissa c'è una bella differenza, che di solito si pratica in ben altri palazzetti della penisola




Vedremo...perché anche il PalaEstra non mi pare il palazzetto più sportivo d'Italia. Comunque molto dipenderà dagli arbitri.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Le gomitate in faccia a rimbalzo sui liberi rientra nel concetto di rissa... Non la pensano così gli arbitri, che hanno fischiato l'antispostivo a Samardo dopo una gomitata presa da Viggiano...




Beh anche il sorriso di Langford vale giustamente un antisportivo... perché è più duro di una gomitata di Viggiano


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2014)

L'Olimpia ha già vinto, non può perdere 'sto titolo. Naaaaaaa........


----------



## Frikez (20 Giugno 2014)

Il video della conferenza del Poz qui sotto.


----------



## Frikez (20 Giugno 2014)

Dio


----------



## Mou (21 Giugno 2014)

Milano - Siena 2-2!


----------



## Bioware (22 Giugno 2014)

Godrò non poco quando vedrò quel bulletto di gentile fare il portaborracce oltreoceano


----------



## prebozzio (23 Giugno 2014)

3 a 2, incredibile! Peccato che me la sia persa, ho fatto tardi a lavoro


----------



## Bioware (23 Giugno 2014)

Colpa degli arbitri


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'Olimpia ha già vinto, non può perdere 'sto titolo. Naaaaaaa........



.


----------



## DR_1 (25 Giugno 2014)

Che gluteo Milano


----------



## Bioware (25 Giugno 2014)

Gentile alle prese con l'heroball, ma si va comunque a gara 7 grazie al buzzer di Jerrels


----------



## smallball (25 Giugno 2014)

habemus gara 7


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2014)




----------



## runner (26 Giugno 2014)

gara sette il top!!

forza Olimpiaaaa!!


----------



## smallball (26 Giugno 2014)

biglietti polverizzati in venti minuti


----------



## Frikez (26 Giugno 2014)

*Gara 7 in diretta su Rai 3 e Rai HD alle ore 21.15.*


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2014)

Up sta per iniziare.


----------

